# NFL 2003-04 discussion thread



## Krug (Sep 5, 2003)

Check your fantasy leagues everyone!!


----------



## Utrecht (Sep 5, 2003)

All I have to say is RUN TRUNG RUN!!!!!!!!  - oh and don't get hurt becuse I already lost James Stewart for the year......


----------



## Krieg (Sep 5, 2003)

Bah...Football season started more than a week ago. The defending national champions are undefeated having smacked around the best that the State of Washington has to offer!


----------



## hunter1828 (Sep 5, 2003)

Here it is first day of the regular season and I just realized I don't have my 2003 NFL Record and Fact Book yet.

hunter1828


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 5, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Bah...Football season started more than a week ago. The defending national champions are undefeated having smacked around the best that the State of Washington has to offer!




Oh yeah like that was hard...   

Run Priest run!


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Sep 5, 2003)

Run Davis, RUN!!!.....Hey WENKIE!!! Keep sittin' on the bench!!!!


----------



## nHammer (Sep 6, 2003)

go Redskins!!!!!!


----------



## Welverin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah, another season of ultimate disappointment is underway!* Go Eagles!

* I suppose it's better than 3-13, though.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 6, 2003)

Big Blue Wrecking Crew all the way, baby.  We have an offense this year.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 6, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah like that was hard...
> 
> Run Priest run!




LOL...Well Washington is normally a pretty decent team. They definitely need a running game & the coaching "issues" have hurt, but they still have arguably the best QB/WR tandem in the country (Picket & Williams).

Washington won't compete for a national title this year, but they'll have a shot at a PAC 10 crown.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 6, 2003)

Already?

Hmm, I lose track of seasons.

Probably comes from not following any sport


----------



## Melkor (Sep 6, 2003)

College Ball anyone ? This is my favorite time of year.

Hook em' Horns!
But I'll be watching Oklahoma vs. Alabama tonight.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2003)

Ohio State won another close one.  Just like most of the games last year.  MAC teams are doing amazing, they seem to be beating a top 25 team every week!!


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 6, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> LOL...Well Washington is normally a pretty decent team. They definitely need a running game & the coaching "issues" have hurt, but they still have arguably the best QB/WR tandem in the country (Picket & Williams).
> 
> Washington won't compete for a national title this year, but they'll have a shot at a PAC 10 crown.



As a Husky fan, it pains me to say this but they will be lucky to make it to a bowl game this year unless they learn to stop the other team on 3rd downs.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2003)

They might makea bowl.  The schedle they have isn't that bad, at least they have USC at home.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 7, 2003)

Oklahoma vs. Alabama was a lot closer than I thought it would be....
Florida vs. Miami was also almost a very big surprise.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 7, 2003)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Florida vs. Miami was also almost a very big surprise.




What was it with Florida and WSU blowing big leads? Did they figure they could go home after they got up by 20 points or so?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 7, 2003)

Today is the first sunday of the nfl.  Go Giants. I predict that the superbowl will show that the Giants can win it under Fossel, by beating and stomping a mudhole into the Colts (okay, I gotta go with underdogs just cuz they seem to be winning the last few bowls.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> LOL...Well Washington is normally a pretty decent team. They definitely need a running game & the coaching "issues" have hurt, but they still have arguably the best QB/WR tandem in the country (Picket & Williams).
> 
> Washington won't compete for a national title this year, but they'll have a shot at a PAC 10 crown.



Don't let my location fool you...  I'm no fan of any Washington teams.  Seems like voodoo dolls have done in the Mariners as Ichiro can't seem to hit with a pin jabbed threw his spine...    

Another one in Eaton's knee and a few more choice targets have the ”Searats” done in already...  

But I don’t waste my talents on the Husky as they can lose on their own…  I wouldn’t have done the rats but I was bored. *Yawn*

Run Priest run!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 7, 2003)

Let the games begin....

Go Steelers, this has to be their year!!


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2003)

and the Demolishers begin with a rout... though he sees that the competition is tougher this year.

SO BE IT!


----------



## Storminator (Sep 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> and the Demolishers begin with a rout... though he sees that the competition is tougher this year.
> 
> SO BE IT!




Feh. Storminator was stupid. Is it a good thing that my team did so badly that even if I were wmart it wouldn't have helped? 

And my Raiders lost, but at least it was a respectable showing. Here in New England a lot of yard work got done in the second half. 

PS


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2003)

At least play with a defense, Storm.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 9, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> At least play with a defense, Storm.




Like it would have helped... 

In my other league I cut my back up kicker, only to find out this morning that he was my starting kicker... And that one cost me the win. At least in the ENWorld league I got whipped so badly none of my mistakes mattered.

Not feeling to confident this year...

PS


----------



## Kastil (Sep 9, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Let the games begin....
> 
> Go Steelers, this has to be their year!!




It better be!! I'm so sick of being so close!

I bounced with juvenile glee as they thrashed the Ravens. 6 1/2 points indeed!  Of course the giddiness of the Patriots getting thoroughly pounded was even sweeter.  HAH!  Tommy's the man!


----------



## Kastil (Sep 9, 2003)

::grumbles:: stupid "website not responding"


----------



## Krieg (Sep 9, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> As a Husky fan, it pains me to say this but they will be lucky to make it to a bowl game this year unless they learn to stop the other team on 3rd downs.




Something resembling a running game wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, my Chiefs and Niners are off to a great start but Philadelphia is looking disappointing after last night's show against the Bucs. Now I want to know who's bright idea it was to add Britney Spears into Hank Williams Jr.'s Monday Night Football opening theme. The two do not go together by any means and Spears does not contribute to the NFL image in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2003)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Well, my Chiefs and Niners are off to a great start but Philadelphia is looking disappointing after last night's show against the Bucs.




Yes Priest looks amazing and the Chiefs offense looked like a runaway juggernaut!  Well at least in till they decided to stop playing in the 3rd. (For those who do not know, Holmes sat out for the last 25:00 minutes of the game.)  The "D" looks brutal too, just like the "old days".  This could be an awesome year!  



			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Now I want to know who's bright idea it was to add Britney Spears into Hank Williams Jr.'s Monday Night Football opening theme. The two do not go together by any means and Spears does not contribute to the NFL image in any way, shape or form.




I thought that was a nice surprise to be honest...  I'm so tried of Hank Williams Jr. remakes I'm psychical ill from it.  Go back to the original or do something new.  I'm by no means a fan of her music, but Britney does add allot of *shape* and *form* to the opening and I can’t believe you didn’t *figure* that out.


----------



## Green Knight (Sep 9, 2003)

Ah, it's that time of the year, again... 

...where I crawl up into a foetal position and gently cry into my pillow because the Miami Dolphins are incapable of winning anything other than Jack and Spit, much less the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 9, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> As a Husky fan, it pains me to say this but they will be lucky to make it to a bowl game this year unless they learn to stop the other team on 3rd downs.





I'm still angry enough at Billy Joe Hobert that I could spit.  Haven't had a coach since that can get the team going for big games.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Let the games begin....
> 
> Go Steelers, this has to be their year!!




If nothing else, it's certainly nice to see the Ravens lose. 

buzzard


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2003)

Ya, it's nice to live in Ohio and see the Ravens the loose


----------



## Dispater (Sep 9, 2003)

football? oh you mean rugby.


----------



## Praeco (Sep 10, 2003)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> Ah, it's that time of the year, again...
> 
> ...where I crawl up into a foetal position and gently cry into my pillow because the Miami Dolphins are incapable of winning anything other than Jack and Spit, much less the Super Bowl.





Well don't be too down... I live in New England, and based on the Patriots' performance Sunday, you can pretty much rest assured the Dolphins at least will not be last in the division.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 10, 2003)

Praeco said:
			
		

> Well don't be too down... I live in New England, and based on the Patriots' performance Sunday, you can pretty much rest assured the Dolphins at least will not be last in the division.




Gentlemen I grew in Bengals country. 

Pity me.


----------



## gfunk (Sep 10, 2003)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> Ah, it's that time of the year, again...
> 
> ...where I crawl up into a foetal position and gently cry into my pillow because the Miami Dolphins are incapable of winning anything other than Jack and Spit, much less the Super Bowl.




Amen brother, I feel your pain.

Long-time Dolphin sufferer since 1984.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 10, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Gentlemen I grew in Bengals country.
> 
> Pity me.




Come on guys shower some pity on Krieg, he needs it.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 10, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Gentlemen I grew in Bengals country.
> 
> Pity me.




Oh the humanity...


buzzard


----------



## Storminator (Sep 10, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it's nice to live in Ohio and see the Ravens the lose




And here's Crothian, living in the home of Ohio's only professional football team... 

Oh, and Krieg, have some pity. We're all so sorry. At least your team has nice helmets. 

PS


----------



## Welverin (Sep 11, 2003)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Oh, and Krieg, have some pity. We're all so sorry. At least your team has nice helmets.




I like their uniforms as a whole, though the Cards have the best uniforms in the NFL.


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 15, 2003)

After 10 minutes of OT, the final score:
Carolina 12
Tampa Bay 9

























I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it's nice to live in Ohio and see the Ravens the loose



Hmmmm, how was watching them whoop the snoot out of the browns this week...?    


Run Priest Run!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2003)

I remember the days when the Steelers had a defense....last week.  I don't know if Clerics are the most powerful class in D&D, but Priest Holmes is looking very good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I remember the days when the Steelers had a defense....last week.  I don't know if Clerics are the most powerful class in D&D, but Priest Holmes is looking very good.




Quite good.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice week for my team, and I have two receivers who haven't played yet.

Anyway, TB always has had a sucky offense. But what's up with special teams? 3 blocked kicks??
heads gonna roll.

Props to Jamal Lewis. Didn't just break a record... he rolled over it.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 15, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Props to Jamal Lewis. Didn't just break a record... he rolled over it.




After I saw he broke it I was hoping he would get to three hundred.


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy what a monday night game. Dallas really got lucky with the out of bounds kick at the end.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Sep 16, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Boy what a monday night game. Dallas really got lucky with the out of bounds kick at the end.



And NY got lucky with the, what, 63 pass interference calls? Let's start giving some props to the big Tuna....50-0 baby!  That was some serious juju.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> And NY got lucky with the, what, 63 pass interference calls? Let's start giving some props to the big Tuna....50-0 baby!  That was some serious juju.



Agreed!  I was honestly beginning to wonder how much money the officials had on the game...


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 16, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> And NY got lucky with the, what, 63 pass interference calls? Let's start giving some props to the big Tuna....50-0 baby!  That was some serious juju.



Dallas got one earlier, too.  The 3 on the extra-point calls in one series, well when you hit guys before the ball gets there....

As for the lucky roll at the end - well my G-men were unlucky there.  NY will win the game down in Dallas.  The Cowboys simply aren't that good.  But they beat my team tonight so I will give them some credit.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 16, 2003)

I hate the Cowboys, but I was actually hoping they would win last night.


----------



## takyris (Sep 16, 2003)

Officially label me a Conflicted 49ers Fan.

I grew up loving the Niners.  I still love the Niners.

And yet...

...Mooch.

He says from the very beginning of the season, "We don't have a lot of depth.  This is a rebuilding year."  He says, "We've got a lot of work to do."  He says, "We're taking it one game at a time, and we're really just trying to build the team."  Then he makes it well into the playoffs, finally gets beat by the team that would later go on to win the dang Super Bowl, and what is the owner's reaction?  Firing the guy, as though getting to the second(?) round of the playoffs in a *rebuilding* year was not enough.

I'm genetically incapable of rooting against the Niners, but there's a tiny ugly part of me that doesn't want them to do very well this year, just to show everybody that Mooch was better than they thought.  I still love Garcia, even if he looks funny and sounds funnier.  I love Owens, even if he mouths off way too much (although for all his trash talk, he's never been charged with any kind of actual crime, and the money he made from that infamous Sharpie commercial went to a nonprofit organization that deals with some disease his grandmother has -- I think it was Alzheimers; so Owens might be a bit more complex than most people give him credit for).  But even though I could care less about the city, I was still cheering when Detroit won its first game.

So we'll see.

*Tacky's Love/Hate List*

Love the Niners, with caveats from above -- Tak's main team

Love the Broncos, Tacky's wife's main team -- c'mon, Plummer!  That was the *ugliest* 3-TD, 0-Int performance I've ever seen.

Like the Bucs -- and yeah, liked 'em before they were SB winners. 

Like the Seahawks, who are somehow first in their division right now

Sorta dislike the Rams -- mostly backlash from the "While they lost the Super Bowl, but clearly they were the best team last year" garbage from last year

Sorta dislike the Packers, although I respect them immensely

Dislike Dallas, partially abetted by wife, who grew up in New Mexico -- where the Broncos and the Cowboys were sort of the Niners and Raiders of the area...

Hate Oakland, as required by 49er Fan Code of Conduct -- Oakland losing the Super Bowl was much more important than the Niners even getting there.  Buncha trash-talking punks

The first Sunday was a good day for me.  This most recent Sunday... somewhat less so.


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Anyway, TB always has had a sucky offense. But what's up with special teams? 3 blocked kicks??
> heads gonna roll.



Well, their offense *has* improved (not that you could tell so far this year).

I find myself really, really impressed with Carolina's defense. 

Three blocked kicks is quite an achievement.


----------



## Utrecht (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmm,

The Broncos are looking pretty good - however given the fact that thier opponents are both 0-2 it is hard to judge....  KC is looking like a monster!!!

Lets see - despise the Raiders and the Cowboys (and have secretly been wishing that whenever they play eachother the stadium that they play in spontaneously crumbles - taking Jerry Jones and Al Davis with it.........  )  Ah, to have a dream!


----------



## Storminator (Sep 16, 2003)

takyris said:
			
		

> Officially label me a Conflicted 49ers Fan.
> 
> I grew up loving the Niners.  I still love the Niners.
> 
> ...




I get the impression there are a lot of decisions going on in 49ers headquarters that aren't based on football. Winning games doesn't seem to the team's number one priority anymore.

PS


----------



## shouit (Sep 16, 2003)

takyris said:
			
		

> Officially label me a Conflicted 49ers Fan.
> 
> I grew up loving the Niners. I still love the Niners.
> 
> ...




I totally agree.  I have been a Niner's fan since the womb, and I am totally broken up about this.  What is funny is my wife is a Viking's fan, and I am routing for the Lions, she gets mad.   

I wonder what happens if Terrell Owens go free agent at the end of the year.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Well since we have an Off Topic forum now we have an honest to goodness chance to talk about football with out other board members having issues. 

The chiefs have one loss, but the patriots scare me.

The raiders are finally acting their age.

The NFC is wide open.

The Dolphins are on pace for their late season collapse.

Anyone want to talk about football?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2003)

Go Bengals!!  Living in Ohio all my life I'm just thrilled to see them doing well.  Big game with them and the Ravens this weekend, I just hope that Cincy can pull it off.  

Even though they might make it into the playoffs I don't see them going that far.  The Patriots are just doing amazing, KC is not as dominant but they can get it back.  The Colts and the Titans are making a great race for the South title.  Decemeber football rocks!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

D'oh I forgot to mention them!  Any chance you can tell me why they’re a better team with Rudi in the game? 

As for KC at least we are using the priest sparingly.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2003)

It might be because Dillon has at times said he doesn't want to be there.  Then this Rudi kid comes out of nowhere and does great, that has to have an inspiring effect on the rest of the guys.  

But my team is and always will be the Steelers.  I just hope we draft a decent quarterback.  And we find our defense.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2003)

Eh, what about them Eagles? Sheesh, whatta freaking surprise. It would be just like them to choke in the last round of the playoffs. Oh wait, been there, done that. But what was that last play by Carolina?!? It was definitely entertaining, and maybe it was to make up for the other crappy last moments (can we say, "Pittsburgh") of the day, but what was the point? Even with a TD and conversion, they wouldn't tie.

Love the Eagles, hate Dallas. It's going to be a beautiful green and silver day Sunday, and I'll be there cheering my boys on!

What's the deal with EN World FF? Obviously it's too late this season, but I'd love to get in on it next year. Where do ya'll play?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> But what was that last play by Carolina?!? It was definitely entertaining, and maybe it was to make up for the other crappy last moments (can we say, "Pittsburgh") of the day, but what was the point? Even with a TD and conversion, they wouldn't tie.



Never give up? :shrugs:



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> What's the deal with EN World FF? Obviously it's too late this season, but I'd love to get in on it next year. Where do ya'll play?



I think they play out of yahoo; I didn't get in this year...  I probably wasn't a board member when it started up, but basketball and hockey are both on yahoo.   (Well looking at my join date, yeah I was a board member I most have missed it.)

PS I hate Dallas too.  Except for Galloway, and Roy Williams, for FF reasons.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The NFC is wide open.




No more so than the AFC. You have KC, NE, Indy, and Ten in the AFC, and Philly, STL, Carolina, and Dallas in the NFC. I'd call them the front runners in each conference (can't discount any of them yet). Everyone else is a step down, though if Baltimore's offense can keep producing I'd throw them in with the other top AFC teams.

S all in all it's about even.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 4, 2003)

All I'm hoping for this Sunday is competent officiating in the Seattle-Minnesota game.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

"Competent officiating"? Did I hear you right? When has *that* ever happened in the NFL . . . Of course, I suppose it all depends on which side you're on, and which side pays them more. ;-)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Philly, STL, Carolina, and Dallas in the NFC.



And none of those teams really scare me at least compared to the AFC.


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2003)

Hmm I don't think the Chiefs are as strong as they look. But I hope they win it all this year..


----------



## Welverin (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And none of those teams really scare me at least compared to the AFC.




I don't know about that, regardless the point was that the NFC is really all that wide open, how it stacks up to the AFC wasn't the point.

re: the Chiefs, has a 10-1 team ever gotten so little respect before? All year the majority of people out there have felt someone else was better.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> /snip/
> Love the Eagles, hate Dallas. It's going to be a beautiful green and silver day Sunday, and I'll be there cheering my boys on!
> /snip/



Go Eagles! I, unfortunately won't be watching. I live near New York City, so I get Giants-Redskins at 1 and Jets-Bills at 4.   Dang blackouts. I heard on the New York sports-talk radio: "If you don't have DirecTV, you're dead this Sunday."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

The chiefs get "no" respect as they rarely take it to a team and destroy them.  

I've seen few, if any games, where the offense, defense, and special teams have all showed up to play...  

Hence people wonder who they really are, but you can look at it a few ways, there not as good as there record shows, or they could be much better.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 7, 2003)

Although the game is far from being over, the catch that Harrison just made for the Colts will likely go down as the play of the week. Wow!

Edit: Stuck wrong player's name in the first time.


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2003)

The KC offense is awesome, but the D is questionable. They really need to get more turnovers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> The KC offense is awesome, but the D is questionable. They really need to get more turnovers.



yeah and we drafted a running back in the first round why?


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2003)

Did I say questionable? Looks like it was non-existent today...


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 8, 2003)

For this week, Kansas City is synonymous with the words 'self-destruct'. I hope this isn't a sign that they have already peaked as a team. Today's game was more like the Chiefs I am accustomed to seeing in past years.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Did I say questionable? Looks like it was non-existent today...



yup*



*This is the edited commentary as if I really commented on the Chief’s performance Morrus' Grandmother would die in shock.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 8, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I live near New York City, so I get Giants-Redskins at 1 and Jets-Bills at 4.



I know how you feel . . . I used to live in Pittsburgh territory, and Philly always got screwed over weekends it was the same. For a while I listened to it on nfl.com, but that's no good so I started going to a local sports bar to watch.

Too bad you missed it though; it was a good game. I'm glad I went, even though it was freezing and I was sick.


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> yup*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the edited commentary as if I really commented on the Chief’s performance Morrus' Grandmother would die in shock.




Hopefully they still manage to pull it together and can skip the first week of the playoffs. At least they're in!


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 11, 2003)

Is home field advantage really that big of a deal in the NFL?  The reason I'm asking is because I'm still trying to figure out how the 'Hawks can look like worldbeaters at home and bear a striking resemblence to the Cardinals on the road.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2003)

It depends on the time and were they are playing.  Dome teams don't do that well outside, southern teams have trouble in the cold, and traveling across country for a game can also be a factor.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 11, 2003)

Home field is an advantage, how much depends on the team and city.

The real advantage in the NFl playoffs is the bye the top two teams get.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 11, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> The real advantage in the NFl playoffs is the bye the top two teams get.




Excellent point.  I like the new system where only the top two division winners get the bye.  

So far right now, projecting ahead:

Philadelphia and St. Louis

and

New England and Indy

are who I think will get this bye.  I just have a feeling the Chiefs will end up having to play in the first round.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

It's a beautiful thing, this new and improved Philadelphia team . . . What did they do with the real Eagles, and who are these imposters? Oh geez, who cares, if they're winning all their games, I don't mind if the real Eagles are missing!


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 12, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Oh geez, who cares, if they're winning all their games, I don't mind if the real Eagles are missing!




Uh huh, all's good until they botch up just one half, not one game, just one half and then look out Eagles. 

What was the line I heard today as I worked out?

Philadelphia fans would boo the second coming of the Messiah.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 13, 2003)

If it's true, I won't refute it.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 13, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> If it's true, I won't refute it.




Moreover, can you imagine some Philly fans observing a D&D game.

Philly Fan: "You suck Mr. Wizard. You call that a spell? Your mother must have hit you in the face with your spellbook growing up."

And of course that's a PG one that I can post...imagine the R rated ones.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Philadelphia fans can't get no love! :: pout :: But we'll show you all when we win the Super Bowl this year!


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 14, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Philadelphia fans can't get no love! :: pout :: But we'll show you all when we win the Super Bowl this year!




LOL!  No, I think to refute my point, you have to not win the Super Bowl and still come out with:

"Andy, Donovan....you still gave us a heck of a season in the face of tremendous adversity and a first place schedule.  Thank you and we'll get them next year." 

You know....a Dr. Phil moment....everyone comes out and one big group hug around the Liberty Bell.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> You know....a Dr. Phil moment....everyone comes out and one big group hug around the Liberty Bell.



Yeah, I can see that . . . Not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow!  The referees really hate the Seahawks! *LMAO*  Now their taking out their receivers on deep post patterns.  Work is going to be fun next week.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice work Chiefs.  Got to give credit to Parcells and the cowboys. Never thought they'd be in the race.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 14, 2003)

Not a huge Pro Football fan myself, largely due to in-laws at the other extreme who view the New England Patriots as religious icons.    Remember the 1985 Super Bowl where the Bears destroyed the Pats 46 to 10, well my in-laws still insist that the Pats won that game and that it was all just bad ref. calls that made the "artificial" score what it was!  

With 10 consecutive wins and the best record in the NFL I'm starting to get caught up in the excitement this year.   I find it funny watching the "expert" commentators who still keep insisting that they that are not a very good team.    I'll admit that close to half the games have come down to the final play, but the defense is totally solid this year and Brady is acting the part of a QB well beyond his years.   Go Pats.


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2003)

Well there are no teams that dominate this year. That's what parity has done. But Pats do look very good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Not a huge Pro Football fan myself, largely due to in-laws at the other extreme who view the New England Patriots as religious icons.    Remember the 1985 Super Bowl where the Bears destroyed the Pats 46 to 10, well my in-laws still insist that the Pats won that game and that it was all just bad ref. calls that made the "artificial" score what it was!




No, you can tell them they honestly got slaughtered.  Nothing wrong with that the Bears that your where almost unbeatable, only Marino and the Dolphins beat them on a classic Monday night game to protect their 1972 season. 




			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> With 10 consecutive wins and the best record in the NFL I'm starting to get caught up in the excitement this year.



Good for you! 



			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I find it funny watching the "expert" commentators who still keep insisting that they that are not a very good team.



Not sure "which experts" you’re listing to up there but the Pats scare the heck out of me... shudders:

Krug, yeah good job for the Chiefs but they should have beaten Detroit that bad.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The referees really hate the Seahawks!



I am so so sorry I missed that play! I was out of the room right when it happened, and of course they don't replay stuff like that. But I heard it was good. 

As for experts, I think Madden is kind of . . . slow, and I don't think I'm the only one.

Let's go Eagles! Monday Night Football, baby.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I am so so sorry I missed that play! I was out of the room right when it happened, and of course they don't replay stuff like that. But I heard it was good.




Not a Ronnie Lott caliber of a hit but unique enough to make you wonder WTF????   

Double reverse flee flicker???


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2003)

That Joe Horn phone celebration is possibly the cheesiest one ever. hehe.  Beats even the Sharpie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> That Joe Horn phone celebration is possibly the cheesiest one ever. hehe.  Beats even the Sharpie.



In the defense of the sharpie it was pretty cool, or at least it was in my mind, causes what's the one thing almost everyone wants from athletes?  (Besides there pay check)

Their autograph...  

Joe Horn was just lame and if he signs a deal with Verizon I'll change my carrier the same day.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2003)

Bengakls lead in the AFC North with a soft two teams left.  They could make the playoffs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bengakls lead in the AFC North with a soft two teams left.  They could make the playoffs.



Who would have thought that at the beginning of the year...  Speaking of that does anyone know what the odds on them making it to the playoffs? Championship game?  Superbowl?

Not that I'm promoting gambling I'm just curious as to how astronomical their year really has been. 

So does anyone know what kind of reception horn got on his cell in the superdome?


----------



## Welverin (Dec 15, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> Uh huh, all's good until they botch up just one half, not one game, just one half and then look out Eagles.




Must not have followed them to closely since Donovan got drafted. They can suck for the first 50-55 minutes and after a quick change in the phone booth McNabb can save the day.



> What was the line I heard today as I worked out?
> 
> Philadelphia fans would boo the second coming of the Messiah.




Well Santa Claus and people getting married have already felt their wrath, so a messiah wouldn't be much of a stretch.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 15, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> That Joe Horn phone celebration is possibly the cheesiest one ever. hehe.  Beats even the Sharpie.




That move was like school on Sunday.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Must not have followed them to closely since Donovan got drafted. They can suck for the first 50-55 minutes and after a quick change in the phone booth McNabb can save the day.



It's a sad fact of Philadelphia life . . . I'm not one of the stupid die-hard fans, so I can admit that Philly is not the epitome of good football, but I am die-hard enough to believe that most of our losses are not really our fault! 


> Well Santa Claus and people getting married have already felt their wrath, so a messiah wouldn't be much of a stretch.



The couple who got married are my neighbors. Yes, it's true. My only regret is that I wasn't personally at that game (I share my season tickets).


----------



## Welverin (Dec 19, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's a sad fact of Philadelphia life . . . I'm not one of the stupid die-hard fans, so I can admit that Philly is not the epitome of good football, but I am die-hard enough to believe that most of our losses are not really our fault!




I'm objective enough to know they have serious problems and not boo because they didn't draft Rickey Williams (they needed a qb more you fools!), but there's something special about the team and Donovan in particular that leads to winning. Same goe for the Pats.



> The couple who got married are my neighbors. Yes, it's true. My only regret is that I wasn't personally at that game (I share my season tickets).




Wow, were they able to get over it?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 19, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Wow, were they able to get over it?



Getting married, or getting married in front of a stadium of Eagles fans?  As far as I can tell, they're doing fine.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2003)

KC.. defense... sucks... 

And thanks Falcons. Nice to see the bucs are out of it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2003)

Ya, Moss is lightening them up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Ugh what an ugly half...  The chiefs are getting schooled no doubt about it.

Nice to see the refs blow that call even on the challenge.  I know Vermeil challenge his player was out of bounds, but they really need to fix replay if the referee can't get the call right cause the head coach, who only has in till the next play is ran doesn't have the time to look the play over 5 times.  You should be challenging the play and not one minuscule detail in that play.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You should be challenging the play and not one minuscule detail in that play.




I've felt the same way for some time now. Once the ref starts looking under the hood he should be able to make up for any mistake he sees.


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2003)

Well the playoff picture is becoming clearer. No one really dominant. No, not even the Eagles...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I've felt the same way for some time now. Once the ref starts looking under the hood he should be able to make up for any mistake he sees.



That and the chiefs needed at least 3 challenges as the refs made mistakes upon at least 3 different plays...

Oh and a defense would be nice...  How we ever got someone on defense to the pro bowl is beyond me.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2003)

What I said... SF beats Eagles 31-28 after a McNabb interception.

Well the playoff picture is now very much clearer.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I'm not much of a football fan, but I just have to drop in here and say "Go Chiefs!".

It's kind of required, being as how I live near Kansas City.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 22, 2003)

It's hard to be an Eagles fan. That's all I have to say.


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 22, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's hard to be an Eagles fan. That's all I have to say.




Yeah, well...who's going to the playoffs?

- Niner fan who is very happy that he saw the last game T.O. will play in a Niner uniform.


----------



## RyanL (Dec 22, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's hard to be an Eagles fan. That's all I have to say.




Tell that to a Saints fan.

I realize that our chances of making the playoffs were slim, but that loss to Jacksonville was just heartbreaking.    

-Ryan


----------



## RyanL (Dec 22, 2003)

And just like that, Ryan experienced his first double post...

-Ryan


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Does anyone want to start speculating upon the league's MVP?

Holmes is a rushing TD away from having the record all to himself.  

Jemal Lewis is what a 150 away from the single season rushing record.

Tom Brady is the only patriot that hasn't been hurt this year and his decision-making is one of the reasons they’re making another run at the Super Bowl.

I'm sure I'm missing some but let the talk begin.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 23, 2003)

It's hard being an Eagles fan because they're so darn unpredictable. Losing one week, winning one week, all against teams that they shouldn't lose/win against. Our "star" player in particular being good one play and crappy the rest of the possession . . . It would be harder to be a Cleveland fan, but other than that, I still maintain it's hard being an Eagles fan.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 23, 2003)

Despite losing his dad yesterday to a heart attack, Favre is playing like a man possessed. He is virtually unstoppable tonight. The whole team is playing as though tonight's game is the Super Bowl. Talk about a focused team...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2003)

Ya, the Packers are playing like a Super Bowl caliber team.  It's a shame they are doubtful for the playoffs.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2003)

Well I wouldn't go overboard. They were playing against the Raiders. But great game from Favre.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah even I, a true raider hater, was starting to feel sympathy for them...

No wait…

I didn't.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's hard to be an Eagles fan. That's all I have to say.




Sunday was a bad day. First I got to see the Eagles blow the game against SF, then I got to see the Flyers suck against the Thrashers and to top it all off the Sixers lost too (after a 15-20 lead at halftime).

Sure glad I woke up on Sunday.


----------



## dagger (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm a die hard Cowboys fan, but thats not what this is about. I stuck around after the game was over and watched the last part of that Saints game. 

Man, I was stunned......


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 24, 2003)

dagger said:
			
		

> Man, I was stunned......




You think you were stunned.  Think of the poor Saints' players.  I saw Joe Horn on his cell phone within seconds after the kick.


----------



## Krug (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmm with the way Indy played and Denver's ability to run wild, I wonder if they'll try to get a #6 seed and face the Colts rather than having to play the Ravens, which looks more likely at this time..


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, Seattle pulled out the much needed road win tonight.  Now I just gotta pray for a loss by Green Bay, Minnesota or Dallas.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 28, 2003)

*Rush was right!*

I just heard that McNabb got voted to the ProBowl...what a bunch of crap. He's got the 17th best passer rating in the league, and his team is scraping by to get a home playoff game. Bulger has 8 more TDs, 700 more passing yards, more completions, and home field all the way.

Power to the 'fro!


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

As an Eagles fan, I object to your statements . . . but as a rational person, I wholeheartedly agree. McNabb does not deserve it, not this year. Unfortunately, as was said in an interview of someone somewhere (can't recall, though I'm almost positive it was an Eagles player quoted in a local newspaper), the "name" players get picked. By the fans, by the coaches, and by the players. McNabb, while not the best out there, is doing fairly well recently, and did well in years past (and has the valid Pro Bowl picks to prove it), and has name recognition. Ah well. Such is life. Definitely not fair.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2003)

Well he put in a very impressive performance today. But it's true, the name players get picked. I would have liked to see Dat Nguyen go to the ProBowl instead of Urlacher.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well, Seattle pulled out the much needed road win tonight.  Now I just gotta pray for a loss by Green Bay, Minnesota or Dallas.



Well that was one more prayer than I thought you guys would get answered. 



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Well he put in a very impressive performance today. But it's true, the name players get picked. I would have liked to see Dat Nguyen go to the ProBowl instead of Urlacher.



That might be true but I would rather have Urlacher on my team over Nguyen...  Urlacher just needs a few people around him on that defense...


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That might be true but I would rather have Urlacher on my team over Nguyen...  Urlacher just needs a few people around him on that defense...




Probably, but Nguyen performed better this season and is part of the reason for the success of Dallas' D.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, he's a good player. Plus it would be nice to see The Asian Guy in the Pro Bowl (says an Asian).


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 28, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> go Redskins!!!!!!



Get 'em a coach!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Touchdown Priest Holmes!!!

And with that he breaks the single season rushing TD mark... 


Read all about it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Probably, but Nguyen performed better this season and is part of the reason for the success of Dallas' D.



It's a team effort, with the junk around Urlacher it's easy to double if not triple team him...  How many Bears defensive players can you name with out looking?  I can add Mike Brown to the list but besides that I'm drawling a blank...   


Now for Dallas's defensive I can name Roy Williams, Woodson, Coakley, Newman, and Edwards...  Pretty sure most of them are starters and with Nguyen I've names over HALF the starting D and I can only name 18 % of the defense for the bears.  


Edited: to fix spelling of the players name.

Also after looking at their starters I need to add La'Roi Glover as he is one of the best.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

Ah, but that's the problem. If you're quiet and do your job well consistently, but are not showy, you never get to the Pro Bowl. Guys who screw up half the time but are spectacular when they do something good are the ones who go. Such is life.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ah, but that's the problem. If you're quiet and do your job well consistently, but are not showy, you never get to the Pro Bowl.



Thats not really true as Trent Green is going to the Pro Bowl but I would hardly call him flashy...   



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Guys who screw up half the time but are spectacular when they do something good are the ones who go. Such is life.



Sorry, I just don't see that with Urlacher...  Can you enlighten me? 

Also in all honesty I don't see to many offensive coordinators saying "We need to game plan around Nguyen".  Yet they do and often comments that "We need to game plan around Urlacher."

Here are the stats:
Dat Nguyen
Brian Urlacher 

Some other stats to consider:
Scott Fujita 
His stats show that stats are so over rated especially on defensives, as someone has to make a tackle...  It's just a fact of life as Fujita isn't a Pro Bowler by anyone's standards but he managed to have more sacks than Urlacher and Nguyen had together, his total tackles are about the same.  

Nguyen did have more turnovers than Urlacher but all in all Urlacher is the guy your build a defense around and Nguyen is just a nice addition.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

I won't argue with the stats, but as for Trent Green, he's a name. I mean, that's recognizable. Also, I have a feeling that Urlacher gets games organized around him partially because he's a name (which, I will admit, is partially due to his ability). Oh whatever. I don't usually watch the Pro Bowl anyway. It always seemed to me just a bunch of guys standing around, patting each other on the back for a couple thou extra, you know what I mean?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I won't argue with the stats, but as for Trent Green, he's a name.



I'm from Kansas City, their my team but I wouldn't consider him a name.  Their are other QB I would rather have...  I'm guessing around 6 others.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Oh whatever. I don't usually watch the Pro Bowl anyway. It always seemed to me just a bunch of guys standing around, patting each other on the back for a couple thou extra, you know what I mean?



Oh I agree, I won't watch it, I might catch the highlights on sport center but the honor is being named not in playing the game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Touchdown Priest Holmes!!!

And with that he breaks his secound record of the day, the total single season TD mark... 


Read all about it!


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2003)

Well Dallas has been one of the best Ds this year, and really held up opposing RBs in particular. It's not just a stats thing.

Well good going KC. Now u get two weeks off! Will Minn win and secure a place in the playoffs? Stay tuned...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Well good going KC. Now u get two weeks off! Will Minn win and secure a place in the playoffs? Stay tuned...




One week if they take two weeks off I'm going to be one unhappy man.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2003)

Oops yeap I meant one week off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

Way to go Cardinals!!!!


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2003)

WHOA! MINN eliminated from Playoffs on a last play TD on 4th and 25! Nice going Cardinals!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> WHOA! MINN eliminated from Playoffs on a last play TD on 4th and 25! Nice going Cardinals!



I agree.   I was watching Favre and the Packers while hoping for them...    Man!  I Wish I could have seen it on live TV but oh well.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! I was rooting for the Pack to make it in, and what a way for the game and the season to end! I'm still jazzed from clicking over to NFL.com's Gamecenter and seeing that red line all the way to the end zone!!!!!!!

GO COWBOYS!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I'm still jazzed from clicking over to NFL.com's Gamecenter and seeing that red line all the way to the end zone!!!!!!!




That's how I found out...  I almost closed it when I saw the sack and fumble on the previous play.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 29, 2003)

*Green Bay Packers!*

I almost got my complete Christmas present thanks to the Arizona Cardinals. The Green Bay Packers winning the division, but I wanted the Cowboys to come up to Lambeau.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2003)

Some good match ups this opening playoff weekend.  Go Ravens!!


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 29, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I almost got my complete Christmas present thanks to the Arizona Cardinals. The Green Bay Packers winning the division, but I wanted the Cowboys to come up to Lambeau.




Yeah, Packers fans have been wanting that since about 95/96 or thereabouts. If I recall, the one year it looked like it might happen, Carolina spoiled it by defeating Dallas in the divisional playoffs 26-17.  Apparently the football gods just don't want to send Dallas up north to Green Bay.


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2003)

Not bad Jamal, but shows just how great Eric Dickerson's record is. 
And now the playoffs.. shall we close this thread and start a new one for the playoffs? Mods?


----------



## Welverin (Dec 29, 2003)

In Donovan's defense there is a good reason for it, even if it's not wholly justified. While Donovan started off really bad he has played extremely well the second half of the season, plus a little. He also has the uncanny knack of winning games at the end no matter what he performed like earlier in the game, which doesn’t show up in the stats, but counts to voters. Throw in the fact the Eagles were one of the two hottest teams down the stretch, combined with what Seonaid said and it’s no surprise he got voted in.

One other factor I’m sure came into to play is that Bulger is the foreman of the St Louis turnover factory

Besides Donovan’s more fun to watch than Bulger.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree.   I was watching Favre and the Packers while hoping for them...    Man!  I Wish I could have seen it on live TV but oh well.




I was watching the Pack game too, it was actually kind of fun to getting the updates on the Cards game (best uniforms in any sport), seeing the Pack fans reactions and flipping channels to see how things were going at the end.


----------

